# Belarus 400A Hydraulic Problems



## zeuswob

Hello all,
I am new here. 
I bought a Belarus 400A diesel and run in some hydraulic problems. Hope somebody had this problem before and knows how to solve it since I am stuck here now.
The tractor got a loader what does not work right. It feels like there is air in the pressure lines or a hydraulic filter is plugged. When I go up with the loader than it first goes down and than slowly up. Same the bucket first goes the wrong way and than the right way but bucket does not go all the way. Loader does go up all the way but very slow. I found that the hydraulic level was low and topped it up with about 4 liters of hydraulic fluid, found than out than 1 liter ran right out of the overflow. I thought it has to be topped up to the top since I did not see a maximum mark.
I know that the hydraulic pump is working properly because the 3pth is lifting heavy equipment with ease.
So now I was looking for a hydraulic filter what might be plugged???but I can not find one nowhere. 
Does someone has experience with that kind of tractors or hydraulic systems?
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## handiguy88

There is a check valve in the control valve, this is NOT working and the pressure is bypassing the check valve and sitting on the spool, so when you move the lever the pressure leaks past the spool b4 pump pressure can be directed through the circuit.


----------



## kbman

zeuswob said:


> Hello all,
> I am new here.
> I bought a Belarus 400A diesel and run in some hydraulic problems. Hope somebody had this problem before and knows how to solve it since I am stuck here now.
> The tractor got a loader what does not work right. It feels like there is air in the pressure lines or a hydraulic filter is plugged. When I go up with the loader than it first goes down and than slowly up. Same the bucket first goes the wrong way and than the right way but bucket does not go all the way. Loader does go up all the way but very slow. I found that the hydraulic level was low and topped it up with about 4 liters of hydraulic fluid, found than out than 1 liter ran right out of the overflow. I thought it has to be topped up to the top since I did not see a maximum mark.
> I know that the hydraulic pump is working properly because the 3pth is lifting heavy equipment with ease.
> So now I was looking for a hydraulic filter what might be plugged???but I can not find one nowhere.
> Does someone has experience with that kind of tractors or hydraulic systems?
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


----------



## kbman

Did you solve the problem with the loader, I have the same issue, 400A. Does the same as you described. I recently purchased the machine.


----------



## kbman

zeuswob said:


> Hello all,
> I am new here.
> I bought a Belarus 400A diesel and run in some hydraulic problems. Hope somebody had this problem before and knows how to solve it since I am stuck here now.
> The tractor got a loader what does not work right. It feels like there is air in the pressure lines or a hydraulic filter is plugged. When I go up with the loader than it first goes down and than slowly up. Same the bucket first goes the wrong way and than the right way but bucket does not go all the way. Loader does go up all the way but very slow. I found that the hydraulic level was low and topped it up with about 4 liters of hydraulic fluid, found than out than 1 liter ran right out of the overflow. I thought it has to be topped up to the top since I did not see a maximum mark.
> I know that the hydraulic pump is working properly because the 3pth is lifting heavy equipment with ease.
> So now I was looking for a hydraulic filter what might be plugged???but I can not find one nowhere.
> Does someone has experience with that kind of tractors or hydraulic systems?
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks






handiguy88 said:


> There is a check valve in the control valve, this is NOT working and the pressure is bypassing the check valve and sitting on the spool, so when you move the lever the pressure leaks past the spool b4 pump pressure can be directed through the circuit.


----------



## kbman

I have the same issue as zeuswob. When I want to lift the bucket with the lever the bucket goes down. I recently purchased this 400A. Previous owner just said to find the"sweet spot". He bought it in 2017. Did no maintenance. I notice when I give it lots more throttle, it works ok, not great. There are some minor hydraulic connector leaks. So this check valve issue that you mention where us it?
I want this issue resolved so it performs as it was manufactured. Thank you for any positive assistance .


----------



## johnsmith45a

handiguy88 said:


> There is a check valve in the control valve, this is NOT working and the pressure is bypassing the check valve and sitting on the spool, so when you move the lever the pressure leaks past the spool b4 pump pressure can be directed through the circuit.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmhenley124

handiguy88 said:


> There is a check valve in the control valve, this is NOT working and the pressure is bypassing the check valve and sitting on the spool, so when you move the lever the pressure leaks past the spool b4 pump pressure can be directed through the circuit.


do you replace the control valve unit?


----------

